#ubuntu-us-co 2012-11-12
<mfisch> wcchandler: there'a a Colorado Loco
<mfisch> and Colorado is home to System 76
<mfisch> and about 10+ Canonical employees as well as some Red Hat ones
<mfisch> just to name the ones I know here in Ft Collins
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-15
<snafu_> hello
<snafu_> hello
<snafu_> good morning colorado
<FunnyLookinHat> Howdy snafu_
<FunnyLookinHat> Are you the one who just posted to the mailing list?
<snafu_> ya that is me
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah right on
<snafu_> so whats the colorado team all about ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh - the usual... mostly release parties right now - but the occasional get-together to chat about Ubuntu, etc.
<snafu_> cool cool  will i been using linux for about 6 yrs now and loving it but i am starting to find my self getting board with it now lol. So i am just reaching out there in the world trying to find new idea's and new ways to make linux better in every day life so ya if yall ever get together count me in.
<FunnyLookinHat> Right on - well keep an eye out for posts to the mailing list - that's where most stuff is announced
<FunnyLookinHat> And follow us on G+
<FunnyLookinHat> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105353084920339632172/posts
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-17
<snafu_> yo yo yo
